# Nice stringers !



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure people will be up in arms over this but oh we'll I just found out how to post pics so I'm goin to post my catches from this past year so far. And by the way I love to eat fish.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Indiana private lake


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Deer creek spillway feb


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice mess of fish


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spillway deer creek


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river early spring


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river spring


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river spring .


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river 12". 12. 1/2"


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Last Sunday ... 14" ohio river


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

All fish in these pics were cleaned and put in the freezer with all of the other tasty game I eat


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lake Erie 176 perch


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohio river few months ago


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Great pics! 
I look on in admiration sir!

Be safe.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea man I love ice fishin last year we only had like one day where there was good ice and we some how made it happen. We had to travel north to find good ice I hope we have good ice this year here in cincinnati I have great spots


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice catches! You won't see any rational people get up in arms about those.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you do have bragging rights so don't worry about any good sportsman getting up in arms over some good catches. if I could figure out how to post my pictures I would post them. but I cant even send pictures in an email. I have to get my wife to do that for me.
sherman


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

great job and nice post...no need to try and get people fired up though with the comments. enough confrontation around here as it is.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey montagc I'm goin to dale hollow wolf river area this Thursday.... Got any tips... We're goin for crappie but we will fish for whatever bites best.. Never been there in the fall I don't know what to expect


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread has made me soooooo hungry. Is it wrong to go to Long John Silvers for breakfast?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

> I'm sure people will be up in arms over this


I'm C&R 99% of the time. This thread actually inspired me to start keeping some fish! Nice photos!


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pics,love that 14in. crappie.Would like to fish the Ohio but don't no much about it.Can anyone tell me where a good boat ramp would be close Brush creek?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> This thread has made me soooooo hungry. Is it wrong to go to Long John Silvers for breakfast?


ain't nothin' wrong with John's Long Sliver enehtyme!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got back from the ohio... Started at 1030 and left at 230... Probably caught 20 crappie 3 bass a saugeye and a real small channel ... Ended up keeping ten crappie and the saugeye... The biggest crappie was 12 1/4 inches


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Caught them all on minnows


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice crappies been a while since i been down to the river u got me thinking


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice catches, but you wouldnt catch me eating fish out of the Ohio river!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Impressive montagc that's exactly what I drive ... Do you know me lol


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I caught this tiny bass today as we'll ... This was not my hook it was jammed in its jaw when I caught it... Hungry little fella


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fished the river tonight came back with a nice bag


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

No problem from this C&R guy. You seem to be responsible and are not abusing the fishery.

The only time I've got up in arms on this forum was the at the guys who were plagiarizing the crappie populations at East Fork Lake last spring.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

We love to eat fish, but also to catch em. 99% C&R 1 % keep rate. To avoid wasting fish via freezer burn, we only keep 5 or 6 meals at a time. When the last frozen meal is thawed, we go out and harvest a few more. Take what you need not what you can, that's my take on it.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Some nice fish right there. Congrats.

Im a catch and release guy 99 percent of the time and I see nothing wrong with your pics. I dont see any reason to be upset about seeing stringers of panfish....crappie/gills/perch, catfish under 10lbs, and sauger/saugeye/walleye. Those fish are abundant and grow rather quick. As long as your within your legal limits it fine....and to be honest it doesn't bother me at all.

Now if you post big flatheads, muskie, and smallmouth dead on stringers be prepared to hear about it. 


Oh and about the 99 % of the time comment.....I only keep crappie and gills during the winter. Any gills over 10" I release and any crappie over 13" I release. Id just rather catch big panfish than eat big panfish. Just my 02.


Oh and montagc.......I caught over 2000 fish in 2012. I didnt keep a log this year so I have no idea what I will end up with this year....but I have put way more time on the water, kinda why I quit keeping a log. I couldnt keep up with it.

Maybe im a 98% c&r guy. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey 10fish I understand why you only keep a certain amount in the freezer but I just found out this trick last year. When you bag up your filets fill the bag with some water then squeeze out all the air.... This way the fish will never get freezer burnt. I guess the frozen water protects the fish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

montagc said:


> I do this and fillets hold up pretty well.


Yep..I fill the Ziploc bag full of water..then close it AS I'm squeezing water out..I've eaten fillets that are over a year old this way..no freezer burn and taste fine!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

zack2345 said:


> Hey 10fish I understand why you only keep a certain amount in the freezer but I just found out this trick last year. When you bag up your filets fill the bag with some water then squeeze out all the air.... This way the fish will never get freezer burnt. I guess the frozen water protects the fish.


Same way we do it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

zack2345 said:


> Fished the river tonight came back with a nice bag


Are you catching these on the river or back in creeks? What kind of water you fishing and how are you fishing for them? I have caught a few in creeks in about 5 feet of water with a minnow and bobber but only one or two from each area. Guess they haven't schooled up. Mostly fishing downed trees near the mouth of the creek.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

zack2345 said:


> Hey 10fish I understand why you only keep a certain amount in the freezer but I just found out this trick last year. When you bag up your filets fill the bag with some water then squeeze out all the air.... This way the fish will never get freezer burnt. I guess the frozen water protects the fish.


Yes I have also done this and it has worked for the most part. I did have a few get freezer burned even doing this and it was a waste. I felt bad that I pulled fish that couldn't get eaten. So now I just don't chance it. Yes good tip THX


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

montagc said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but I guess you're probably exaggerating a bit on the percentages. If you aren't, and you have 6 fish in that pic, you caught 600 fish last year, that's a feat in itself.  :B


WOW Really? Calling me out? Well maybe you should come fishing with us. Last weekend I caught 53 bass and perch. I'm from Lake Erie and my mom still lives on the water at Catawaba. I live on a 33 acre private members only C&R lake that's 40 years old, a fish every other cast is not uncommon. We go to Canada once a year and easily have 100 fish weeks and only eat one or two. I also have access to 4 golf courses with dozens of cherry unfished ponds. 

Sorry didn't mean to stomp on the thread, but that comment was rude. I pride my self on being a C&R guy. 

Oh and as for the stringer pic, that's 3 for me and 3 for my son during 6 fish limit season. We legally could have taken 12 but C&R after we teamed up for 6....................................

Sorry I feel better now, please back to the fish porn


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom 513 said:


> Nice catches, but you wouldnt catch me eating fish out of the Ohio river!


 Plenty of people eat fish from the big river and aren't dead. No different consumption warnings than any place else,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Daveo76 said:


> Plenty of people eat fish from the big river and aren't dead. No different consumption warnings than any place else,


Actually, the Ohio river ranks "cleaner" than most of the lakes in eastern Ohio. There's a lot more EPA attention given to the Ohio river than basically any inland lake.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

montagc said:


> Not meant to be rude at all, 99% is often thrown about without much thought put to the real numbers. It sounds like you have some good fishing around you, and have the chance to take advantage of it.


99% of the time I'd agree with you. Maybe.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

zack2345 said:


> Hey 10fish I understand why you only keep a certain amount in the freezer but I just found out this trick last year. When you bag up your filets fill the bag with some water then squeeze out all the air.... This way the fish will never get freezer burnt. I guess the frozen water protects the fish.


True statement!


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I grew up on the Ohio river near all the steel mills and coke plants. I know what the fish consumption advisories say but.......I just cannot get the picture out of my mind of the pipes from the plants pumping various colored water, slurry, goop into the river 24/7. They still do it. I believe it is cheaper for them to wait and see if they will get caught dumping toxic waste (as enforcement officials are limited) and then just pay the fine rather than revamp their whole plants. I hope not but that 'goop' is still flowing. In fact, when I was in high school in the 80's I went cat fishing in the Ohio river with my father. We had purple colored Stren fishing line on. We cast in and waited about 30 mins. Nothing. So we decided to reel our lines in and check our baits. As we reeled the lines in......the fishing line came out bleached white! You could not wipe it off....it was permanently white! Needless to say, we left and we never fished it again.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So here is our stringer from dale hollow this Saturday. Fishin. Was rough a cold front came through and moved the crappie deep... Half of them were caught in 25 foot of water......and some in 40 it was weird....


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Heres my first fall crappie harvest, and probably the largest harvest ive ever had....I blame this thread. Lol. 23 keepers for me and 15 keepers for my girlfriend. 

From a local lake from wood in 8 to 14 foot of water. Caught on bass pro shops squirmin squirt tubes in white and bobby garland baby shad in white on 1/32oz jig. Most fish were caught by letting the jig hit bottom and then slowly lifting it up a foot....in the deep wood of course.

Water temps in the mid 50s.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Montagc yea most of them came from right across from the boat ramp but that big one was from down closer to the main lake all on them land slides... And that's a great catch Sean stone... Wish we would have stayed home this weekend probably would have killed them here


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sluggo said:


> I grew up on the Ohio river near all the steel mills and coke plants. I know what the fish consumption advisories say but.......I just cannot get the picture out of my mind of the pipes from the plants pumping various colored water, slurry, goop into the river 24/7. They still do it. I believe it is cheaper for them to wait and see if they will get caught dumping toxic waste (as enforcement officials are limited) and then just pay the fine rather than revamp their whole plants. I hope not but that 'goop' is still flowing. In fact, when I was in high school in the 80's I went cat fishing in the Ohio river with my father. We had purple colored Stren fishing line on. We cast in and waited about 30 mins. Nothing. So we decided to reel our lines in and check our baits. As we reeled the lines in......the fishing line came out bleached white! You could not wipe it off....it was permanently white! Needless to say, we left and we never fished it again.


I know what you mean about "back in the day" but it's just not the case anymore. I work in one of the mills on the river. Every one of our discharge flows has a monitor installed by the FED's that is hooked up to a computer that constantly measures the amount of toxins that flows out. The EPA officials don't even need to walk on site to know what's leaving the plant... and those 3 walleye I ate on Saturday tasted just fine. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

